# How do you send your tesco tunnel coupons?



## GHN (Sep 12, 2008)

I've got £90 worth of coupons which I need to send to Eurotunnel to confirm my booking. It is recommended that you send them via Special Delivery.

That is very expensive, just short of £8.

What do you do?


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Special delivery is the only recommended option- would you send £90 in cash through the post with no tracking/compensation in case of loss??? It should be £5.90 and not £8, so you need to check again. Hope this helps..


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

I always send them special delivery - I think it was about £5 this time. I just add it to the cost of travel in my mind. When I am saving £120 in travel costs - paying £5ish is not to expensive.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Recorded always, now £1.44.

tony

Anyway a thread over the last couple of days said you could do it by e-mail or telephone, no posting anymore.





"1385807 Posted: 2013-03-05, 13:32:37 
Just booked the tunnel, Tesco now give you the option of emailing the voucher code which saves having to post the voucher to Eurotunnel which was always a pain. Just quote the number to the operator and its done and dusted. "


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Recorded always, now £1.44.
> 
> tony quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Post*

I use silver service special delivery as they suggest - it is about a fiver.

The new email method is for new tokens obtained after last week.

The basic procedure for the new emailed tokens is this...

1) Obtain your tokens via the Tesco website as in the past. 
2) An email rolls up from Tesco with a code number. 
3) Phone Channel Tunnel and give them this reference
4) Job done - nothing to post.

The above only applies to NEW tokens obtained since early March 2013. If you have paper tokens, these still need posting.

Russell


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just a thought,

£5 for the post office to do it properly

£1.44 to ensure it goes in a bag

£0.60 to not give a toss

E-mail free and guaranteed

So.............. :roll: 8) :lol: 

tony


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

I used their new sytem on Monday which was implemented last week. After you have put your voucher numbers in, Tesco email you a code which you give to Eurotunnel and within a couple of minutes I had my booking details. Brillant system saves the cost of posting the vouchers and quick.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Elldwin.

I'm about to book, but wasn't aware of the new system.

Can I suggest that you start a new thread with a suitable title to tell other members of the changes. They may not pick it up within this thread.

Dave


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Whole processs took me half an hour from ordering the email vouchers all the way through to the confirmation email from the chunnel.
http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=3223


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

I would be quite happy to but it was just there and I am sure everybody will see it just like I did when you go on their website.

Jan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tesco*

I had a Tesco Eurotunnel Deal Voucher for £10 and wanted to top up with the new system.

I was told I could not do this.

But I had already converted the remaining top up amount from Tesco to Eurotunnel by email.

So that left me short.

So I booked with Brittany Ferries to resolve another issue and will use the Teco Codes another time and the Physical Eurotunnel voucher I can use for Stena line.

Confused?

TM


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Recoded delivery will only cover lost vouchers up to £46 so if over this you are better going for special deliver.
James


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

JP said:


> Recoded delivery will only cover lost vouchers up to £46 so if over this you are better going for special deliver.
> James


For what it is worth, from 2 April '13, the amount of compensation for lost items which have been sent 'Royal Mail Signed For' will increase from £46 to £50.

However, compensation for letters etc sent standard 1st and 2nd Class will reduce from £46 to £20 from the same date.

http://www.royalmail.com/termschanges#Royal Mail 1st and 2nd Class products

And if anybody is interested, the new postage prices from 2 April '13 are on the Royal Mail website - no change in cost of 1st & 2nd Class letters!

http://www.royalmail.com/prices-2013

Mike


----------



## GHN (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks to all those who responded. I've just missed out on the new online system so being a Yorkshireman, I decided to send it recorded.

The new system will be much better!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

The new booking system allows only one token per booking, so the days of ordering a couple extra and sending them back for a refund are gone. For example if a crossing was £130, I would convert £150 ish to cover any price increase and return any surplus for the "change" to be recredited to my Clubcard account.

I have re hashed my own Tesco write up and will leave it at that for the time being.

There will be paper tokens flying about for ages yet - such as some in front of me that do not expire til the end of August. The end of August is the lastest expiry on such paper tokens and after that time, I will re hash the article totally.

Be careful though.....

A tunnel return costs about £132 so call it £45 worth of Tesco Clubcard vouchers.

We have recently booked with DFDS/NEC offer at £24 one way, so £48 return.

Sometimes Tesco vouchers are worth double in store and so your £45 Clubcard vouchers would be worth £90, so effectively giving you a nett loss compared to a £48 DFDS crossing.

Of course, the tunnel is the preferred option for many. We like the tunnel for outward due to high frequency of crossings and then inbound on a ferry for a full fry up ahead of the journey north.

Russell


----------

